# Detail ,detailstudio @RS owners day



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

At castle combe on the 3rd july ,really good event this one and looking forward to seeing some classics.

http://www.rscombe.com/

Saffron:wave:

Quick update .For all that have pre-oredred products REMEMBER your password that was issued to you.without this we will not be able to give you your products.

Thankyou

Saffron


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

This weekend :thumb: sat


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Get some pics fella for us Ford nuts  (and old school stuff , not brand new Focus RSs and STs. Nothing wrong with them, but the RSOC days are all about seeing models that you never see on the road, as it should be).

Have a great show matey


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Viper said:


> Get some pics fella for us Ford nuts  (and old school stuff , not brand new Focus RSs and STs. Nothing wrong with them, but the RSOC days are all about seeing models that you never see on the road, as it should be).
> 
> Have a great show matey


Will do:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thankyou kindly Sir :thumb:


----------

